# Patent: Touch panel on camera lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2021)

> Canon News has uncovered a patent that shows a touch panel on the barrel of a lens. The touch panel in this patent would take over for the focus control ring on the lens for autofocus.
> It is possible that such a technology could also be expanded to allowing you to choose focus points with your thumb on the lens barrel. This is an interesting ergonomic development.
> From patent 2021-043294
> A technique described in Patent Document 1 is known as a technique in which a user-operable touch panel is provided on an interchangeable lens (lens device) that can be attached to a camera body. The interchangeable lens described in Patent Document 1 is provided with one or two rectangular touch panels extending in the circumferential direction, and focusing or the like is performed by the user operating the touch panels.



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 19, 2021)

This is something I suggested a while ago (too lazy to try and find the thread!) - it makes a lot of sense ergonomically - much more than using the back screen.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 19, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> This is something I suggested a while ago (too lazy to try and find the thread!) - it makes a lot of sense ergonomically - much more than using the back screen.


I also wonder if a body could be developed that used some kind of camera/lidar sensor to determine your thumb position relative to the camera so that it would work as a virtual touch panel on any lens.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 19, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> I also wonder if a body could be developed that used some kind of camera/lidar sensor to determine your thumb position relative to the camera so that it would work as a virtual touch panel on any lens.


Just logged in to propose an adapter EF-Lens to RF mount with such a touch panel (while being very small) at least for EF lenses 
Some LIDAR sensor would be fine to but my tests with a simple one gave me a jitter of +/- 1.5 mm (while the average was very reliable) so maybe not so easy.
Just an idea: Why not make the camera body front and maybe the handgrips inner part (which is oriented to the lens) touchy and give us lots of options how it behaves?


----------



## gzroxas (Mar 19, 2021)

Is there any source pointing at new lenses being launched soon?
I am really looking forward to a 14-35 to 16-35 f4 IS lens, and I really want to fully move to RF (avoiding spending 2800€ for the 2.8)
I can’t wait for Sigma and the others to also get in the game


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 20, 2021)

I'd by far prefer an eye-controlled (reliable!) AF.


----------



## chasingrealness (Mar 20, 2021)

On-lens focus point controller would be so clutch as long as it works when wet. Would probably be ideal if it’s not a completely smooth surface. Haptics could be cool as long as they are subtle and don’t shake the lens.


----------



## yankiefrankie (Mar 22, 2021)

Meh, I don't think it is necessary. 

For one, it would make the lenes (I use the plural because if it is so great you would want it on most lenses) much more expensive. 
Second, I only move the focus point around when I am shooting stationary subjects in single point. The R5/R6 tracking is so good, it is easier to use the center point as the start for tracking any subject, then recompose with the camera tracking the subject around the frame. 
Third, I can't see this working well if it gets wet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2021)

This might be a workable idea. It would cost about the same as a mechanical linkage or electrical one in the case of a RF lens. The sensitivity could be easily adjusted from a fine focus for details to a fast focus for tracking. The trick would be consistency thru hot and cold, wet and dry. Canon has gained lots of experience with touch panels, so at the very least, it deserves a patent.

I also think it might allow for making a lens more compact but that's just a feeling. Since it could be linear or rotational in function, it could fit into a tighter space.

Inventions like this which save manufacturing costs usually end up in consumer end lenses first.


----------



## randfee (Mar 24, 2021)

why don't they add eye tracking AF.... by that I mean tracking the eye of the photographer! Didn't they have it in cameras 20 years ago? 'LOOK' at your target in the viewfindere and lock by pressing the AF-on button.

I don't understand why they don't have that.


----------



## pape2 (Mar 27, 2021)

randfee said:


> why don't they add eye tracking AF.... by that I mean tracking the eye of the photographer! Didn't they have it in cameras 20 years ago? 'LOOK' at your target in the viewfindere and lock by pressing the AF-on button.
> 
> I don't understand why they don't have that.


Maybe becouse photos contain info where it focused . You want your wife know what you were watching on party


----------

